# Windows Spiele unter Linux - Eine Einführung



## Nebulus07 (2. Juni 2021)

Hi,

heute schreibe ich mal ein wenig über mein liebstes Thema... Spielen unter Linux!
Vielen dürfte Linux ein Begriff sein aber die wenigsten wissen, dass es möglich ist, auch alle! Windowsspiele unter Linux zu spielen. Seit Jahren beschäftige ich mit dem Thema und es gab immer eine Ausrede doch das schöne  Windows zu starten. Aber seit c.a. einem Jahr gibt es diese Ausreden nicht mehr. Denn Linux Gaming ist Alltagstauglich.

Was genau war das Problem und wieso lief unter Linux früher kein Spiel so richtig gut?
Das Problem war wie immer, die Softwarefirmen hatten kein Interesse Arbeit (Arbeit=Geld) zu investieren und ihre Spiele für Linux zu portieren. Und das hatte den einfache Grund, es gab unter Linux kein DirectX. 98% aller Spiele nutzen die Microsoft DX Schnittstelle für die 3D Grafik. 2% nutzen die Opengl Schnittstelle. Vulkan wird erst seit einem Jahr, nennenswert von Spielen genutzt. Zurück zum Thema, also war das Problem, die Software nutz DX, Linux hat es nicht. Was nun? Die Spiele mussten also umständlich portiert werden. Und das war den Aufwand nicht Wert. Denn unter Linux gibt es keine Gamer, weil es keine Spiele gibt, ein Teufelskreis.

Dann kam Steam!
Steam wollte immer frei sein! Und hatte immer die große Angst, das Microsoft ihren Steamstore unter Windows behindern könnte. Denn MS möchte natürlich lieber dass die Leute ihre Software im MS Store kaufen und da ihr Geld ausgeben. Das war Steam immer bewusst und so fuhr Steam immer zweigleisig. In den letzten Jahren wurden immer mehr Spiele auch für Linux portiert. Am Anfang noch eine echte Portierung, mit DX->nach openGL. Neuerdings wird nur noch Proton genutzt um Windowsspiele ohne Portierung unter Linux laufen zu lassen. Steam unterstützt die Proton Entwicklung durch Geld und Man-Power.

Was ist Proton?
Proton ist eine Fork des Wine Projektes. Welches es erlaubt Windows Software unter Linux laufen zu lassen, ohne auch nur eine Microsoft dll zu nutzen. Wine hat es geschafft das komplette Windows "nachzubauen". Jede Microsoft Bibliothek liegt als OpenSource vor und wrapped die MS API nach Linux um.  Wobei es auch möglich ist original Bibliotheken von MS zu nutzen. Falls der "Nachbau" nicht zufriedenstellend laufen sollte.
Leider war das Wine Projekt nie so wirklich so weit, neue Windows Spiele laufen zu lassen. Es scheiterte an der 3D Unterstützung. Und nun kommt Proton ins Spiel.
Das Proton Projekt, erweitert Wine, um einen DX9-10-11-12 wrapper nach Vulkan. Der DirectX12 wrapper nach Vulkan heißt vkd3d.

Was ist vkd3d?
Eine absolute Glanzleistung! vkd3d ist ein Nachbau der DX12 Schnittstelle. Hierbei wird die DX12 Bibliothek unter Linux neu compiliert und setzt die entsprechenden API-Aufrufe in Vulkan Aufrufe um.
Es ist sogar möglich die DX12 Bibliothek unter Windows zu nutzen und man kann dann unter Windows jedes DX12 Spiel als Vulkan Spiel laufen lassen.  Aber zurück zu Linux! Dank dieser Erweiterung, die man als Plugin für Wine sehen kann, erweitert man Wine um DX12 und zwar so gut, dass JEDES DX12 Spiel läuft.

Und dann gibt es noch dxvk.
Das gleiche Prinzip wie vkd3d, nur dass hier DX9-11 nach Vulkan umgesetzt wird.

Im Grunde haben wir unter Linux nun die Möglichkeit alle Windows Spiele native laufen zu lassen, ohne auch nur eine Microsoft Bibliothek zu nutzen und ohne auch nur einen MS Treiber. Und als Clou noch oben drauf, komplett als OpenSource. Selbst Steam benötigt man nicht mehr. Wenn man die Spiele bei GOG kauft laufen diese sofort mit Wine unter Linux.

Wie gut läuft es?
Ich wollte einfach mal ein neues Spiel ausprobieren und habe mal Frostpunk bei GOG gekauft. Das ist ein DX11 64Bit Windows Spiel.
Neuste Wine Version 6.9 compiliert + Git Version von dxvk compiliert und los gehts!
Starten des Games mit:
DXVK_HUD=1 wine64 Frostpunk.exe

Und es läuft. Im Vollbildmodus genau so gut wie unter Windows. Kein Unterschied fest zu stellen.

Im Grunde ist Linux endlich Reif fürs Gaming!


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2021)

Geht es auch ohne manuelles Kompilieren mit Paketen aus dem Paketmanager?

Welche Distri/Kernel/Grafiktreiber nutzt du?

Wie ist die Performance im Vergleich zu nativ unter Windows?


----------



## Nebulus07 (2. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Geht es auch ohne manuelles Kompilieren mit Paketen aus dem Paketmanager?
> 
> Welche Distri/Kernel/Grafiktreiber nutzt du?
> 
> Wie ist die Performance im Vergleich zu nativ unter Windows?



Leider sind die Proton Vulkan Wrapper nicht bei einem normalem Wine oder einer Distribution dabei. Denn die sind normalerweise nur beim Steam-Wine dabei. Der Clou ist, sich aus dem git einfach den proton Krempel selber zu kompilieren. Damit braucht man kein Steam mehr. ( Wenn die Spiele DRM frei sind )

Im Grunde braucht man nur:
- das Vulkan SDK
- und mingw 
dafür sollte es Pakete geben.

Dann das wine 6.9 compilieren (vorher alles was mit wine zu tun hat, deinstallieren)

Dann das git clone von:








						GitHub - HansKristian-Work/vkd3d-proton: Fork of VKD3D. Development branches for Proton's Direct3D 12 implementation.
					

Fork of VKD3D. Development branches for Proton's Direct3D 12 implementation. - GitHub - HansKristian-Work/vkd3d-proton: Fork of VKD3D. Development branches for Proton's Direct3D 12 implemen...




					github.com
				



und








						GitHub - doitsujin/dxvk: Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine
					

Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine - GitHub - doitsujin/dxvk: Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine




					github.com
				




Dabei nach der Anweisung in den READMEs vorgehen.

Ich nutze ein selbstgebautes LFS 64Bit Linux. Neuster Kernel und den vulkan Treiber aus dem mesa-git. Einfach von mesa das git clonen und compilieren. Gibt es aber auch als fertiges Paket bei jeder Distribution dabei. Allerdings gilt hier, je älter, je schlechter.

Die Performance ist genau so gut wie unter Windows. Viele Benchmarks habe ich jetzt nicht gemacht. Aber Witcher3 hat genau die gleiche FPS, wie unter Windows10 bei mir.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2021)

Da die Notebooks mit AMD-GPU nun wohl eh noch ein paar Monate brauchen, gibt es dann vielleicht auch fertige Pakete für die klassischen Distris wie Mint.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juni 2021)

Haste mal https://lutris.net/games/frostpunk/ probiert? Ich installiere meine Games eigentlich fast nur noch mit Lutris.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2021)

Worin besteht der Unterschied zu Proton?

Hat mal jemand aktueller Uplay-Games zum testen?
(Far Cry, WatchDogs, GhostRecon)


----------



## Tekkla (7. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Unterschied zu Proton?


Da Proton ja der Kern all dessen ist, was Windwos Games unter Linux überhaupt erst ordentlich laufen lässt, keiner. Man muss sich mit den Installscripts lediglich nicht mehr mit Kompilierung oder dem manuellen Auflösen von Abhängigkeiten rumärgern.


----------



## Nebulus07 (10. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Haste mal https://lutris.net/games/frostpunk/ probiert? Ich installiere meine Games eigentlich fast nur noch mit Lutris.


Ich hatte das Game unter Windows installiert und dann nach Linux kopiert. Dann läuft es 1A.
Ich kaufe mir gerade eine große SSD, die wird dann exfat formatiert, dann kann ich die Spiele unter Linux und Windows nutzen und habe die nur einmal installiert.


----------



## Xanrel (3. August 2021)

Habe keine Ahnung vom coden/ compilieren..

Ist das sehr schwer? Kann ich dabei was kaputt machen?

Muss man das einmal machen oder für jedes Spiel einzeln?

Funktioniert lutris zuverlässig?

Grüße


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2021)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung vom coden/ compilieren..
> 
> Ist das sehr schwer? Kann ich dabei was kaputt machen?


Schwer ist es nicht. Im Grunde ist es so, dass man das Programm im Rohzustand als eine Art Bauplan hat und dann mit sog. Compilern grob gesagt zu einer ausführbaren Datei macht. Das macht man aber eher selten, denn so gut wie alle Programme liegen wie bei Windows als installierbare bzw ausführbare Datei vor. Wenn man so will, dann ist eine Analogie wie folgt: Kompilieren ist wie das Backen eines Kuchens mit all seinen Einzelzutaten.



Xanrel schrieb:


> Muss man das einmal machen oder für jedes Spiel einzeln?


Im Prinzip kompiliert man sich nur die Sachen selber, wenn man bestimmte Funkionen haben möchte, die vom Paketbetreuer einer Distribution z.B. deaktiviert wurde. Oder man macht es, weil der Programmcode so neu ist, dass sich noch niemand die Mühe gemacht hat das Programm für eine Distribution zu kompilieren und darin bereit zu stellen. In aller Regel geht es hier um bleeding edge Programmversionen. Nimmt man Wine als Beispiel, dann kann man das jedes mal machen, wenn die eine neue Version bereitstellen. Müssen tut man aber gar nichts. Man macht es auch nicht für jedes Spiel, denn Wine ist ja ein gemeinsam genutztes Programm zur Ausführung von Windows Dateien unter Linux.


Xanrel schrieb:


> Funktioniert lutris zuverlässig?


Kommt auf das Spiel an. In der Datenbank auf deren Seite kann man den jeweiligen Status entnehmen. Nebst lutris gibt es aber noch Steam. Da laufen mittlerweile sehr viele Games out of the box - ganz ohne lutris oder selbst kompiliertem Wine.


----------



## Xanrel (3. August 2021)

Und wie genau macht man das? Weil eine auf Windows ausführbare Datei (exe) bringt mir ja auf Linux nichts?
Dachte kompilieren wäre, diese Datei eben für Linux ausführbar zu machen?
Muss man dann für jedes einzelne Programm / Spiel recherchieren, oder?

Bräuchte halt Windows lediglich für Photoshop, Ableton und vielleicht das eine oder andere Spiel..

Hast du vielleicht ein oder zwei Links für mich über die ich mich bissl einlesen kann?

Wäre schon cool wenn ich Windoof umgehen könnte.. vor allem brauch ich es halt echt nur wegen den 3 Dingen..


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2021)

Es gibt ein bei Debian/Ubuntu eine Metapket an Programmen, das trägt den Namen "build-essentials". Darin ist erst mal soweit alles enthalten, um Programme selber kompilieren zu können. Doch je nach Programm kann es andere Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Programmbibliotheken geben, die man ggf. auch installiert haben muss. 

Hier ist in Englisch zu den Build Essentials https://linuxhint.com/install-build-essential-ubuntu/

Aber nochmal: Du brauchst Wine nicht selber zu kompilieren. Steam unter Linux nutzt Wine ebenso wie Lutris daraus fußt.


----------



## Xanrel (3. August 2021)

Okay, danke dir! 
Also Spiele werde ich erstmal natürlich einfach über Steam oder Lutris probieren.

Für ältere Spiele dann wahrscheinlich einfach mal Windows installieren..

Jetzt würde es im Grunde nur noch um Photoshop und Ableton gehen..
Krieg ich die auch über Wine stabil zum laufen?
muss ich da was beachten oder kompilieren?

habe auch gelesen, dass Pop!_OS wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten ist, da die die meisten GPU Treiber haben?


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2021)

Aktuelle AMD Treiber sind Open Source und quasi bei jeder Distribution automatisch installiert. Bei  NVIDIA wird per default ein Nachbau namens Nouveau installiert, der aber nicht die gewünschte Performance bringt. Bei eigentlich allen bekannten Distributionen wird beim Setup aber angeboten sog. proprietäre Treiber statt den OS Treibern zu installieren. Damit wird dann meist auch der NVIDIA eigene Treiber installiert. Den kann man auch nachträglich installieren. Bei Ubuntu und auf Ubuntu basierenden Distros geht das so.


----------



## Tekkla (4. August 2021)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Jetzt würde es im Grunde nur noch um Photoshop und Ableton gehen..
> Krieg ich die auch über Wine stabil zum laufen?


Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.  Gerade bei Adobe scheiden sich die Geister, warum die selber noch keinen Linuxport hinbekommen haben, ist der Weg von MacOS zu Linux zwar noch zu gehen aber am Ende nicht mehr so weit wie von Windows in eine unixoide Welt.

Es gibt zu fast allen Anwendungen eine Datenbank darüber wie gut oder auch nicht ein Programm läuft. 






						WineHQ  - Adobe Photoshop
					

Open Source Software for running Windows applications on other operating systems.




					appdb.winehq.org
				








						WineHQ  - Ableton Live
					

Open Source Software for running Windows applications on other operating systems.




					appdb.winehq.org
				




Wahrscheinlich werden diese beiden Programme für dich zur Spassbremse, wenn es um den Einsatz von Linux geht. Ich z.B. arbeite (entwickle) seit Jahren nur noch unter Linux, weil ich da einfach produktiver bin als unter Windows. Zum Zocken lade ich dann aber Windows. Dazu habe ich dann ein Dualbootsystem mit aktuell Windows 11 eingerichtet. 

Egal wie man es dreht oder sehen mag. Unter Linux muss man sich klar sein, dass, dank konsequent mangelnder Unterstützung durch bestimmte Unternehmen (bspw. Adobe, MS, NVIDIA), der Desktopeinsatz auch heute noch von einem Kompromisse abverlangt. Ein Spiel unter Steam (Proton) , Lutris oder Wine direkt wird aktuell nie so gut performen wie nativ unter Windows. Bei AMD GPUs ist's besser bei NVIDIA GPUs anders herum. Gleiches gilt bei Anwendungen, die es nur für Windows gibt. Wobei man da überlegen kann,  ob einem die verfügbaren Alternativen nicht genauso weit bringen wie die Windowsprogramme.

Habe hier noch einen ganz interessanten Artikel dazu
https://www.golem.de/news/steam-pla...llo-linux-ein-gamer-zieht-um-1906-141920.html


----------



## Nebulus07 (4. August 2021)

Hier noch ein paar neue Spiele 

Cities Skylines
Disco Elysium
Lacuna
Control
Endzone
Wasteland 3

Laufen alle Perfekt unter Linux mit dem neusten Wine-Proton.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2021)

Alternativ kannst du ja auch Software bei der es nicht auf Grafikleistung ankommt in eine Windows-VM packen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du ja auch Software bei der es nicht auf Grafikleistung ankommt in eine Windows-VM packen.


Wie läuft das aktuell? Meine letzten Versuche sind über ein Jahr her. VirtualBox bot überhaupt keine performance.
VMWare hat mittlerweile DX11 support soweit ich weiß. Ich hatte das mal eine zeitlang laufen, aber hatte Probleme mit input lags und Maussensitivität.


----------



## Tekkla (7. August 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wie läuft das aktuell? Meine letzten Versuche sind über ein Jahr her. VirtualBox bot überhaupt keine performance.
> VMWare hat mittlerweile DX11 support soweit ich weiß. Ich hatte das mal eine zeitlang laufen, aber hatte Probleme mit input lags und Maussensitivität.


Wozu DX11 Support? Er meinte, für Windows only Software wie z.B. Photoshop halt eine VM nehmen. Wenn man zum Zocken eine VM nehmen will, dann macht das nur mit einer ausschließlich der VM zugewiesenen Graka einen Sinn. Stichwort: GPU Passthrough.


----------



## mylka (8. August 2021)

installiere dir mangohud, dann sieht es so aus








						GitHub - flightlessmango/MangoHud: A Vulkan and OpenGL overlay for monitoring FPS, temperatures, CPU/GPU load and more. Discord: https://discordapp.com/invite/Gj5YmBb
					

A Vulkan and OpenGL overlay for monitoring FPS, temperatures, CPU/GPU load and more. Discord: https://discordapp.com/invite/Gj5YmBb - GitHub - flightlessmango/MangoHud: A Vulkan and OpenGL overlay ...




					github.com
				




für gog spiele gibt es 








						GitHub - sharkwouter/minigalaxy: A simple GOG client for Linux
					

A simple GOG client for Linux. Contribute to sharkwouter/minigalaxy development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




für epic 








						GitHub - Heroic-Games-Launcher/HeroicGamesLauncher: A Native GOG and Epic Games Launcher for Linux, Windows and Mac.
					

A Native GOG and Epic Games Launcher for Linux, Windows and Mac. - GitHub - Heroic-Games-Launcher/HeroicGamesLauncher: A Native GOG and Epic Games Launcher for Linux, Windows and Mac.




					github.com
				



oder








						GitHub - Dummerle/Rare: GUI for legendary. An Epic Games Launcher open source alternative
					

GUI for legendary. An Epic Games Launcher open source alternative - GitHub - Dummerle/Rare: GUI for legendary. An Epic Games Launcher open source alternative




					github.com
				




dafür muss man auch nicht wine installieren, sondern kann einfach steams proton nutzen und sowieso ist alles nur anklicken


----------



## Körschgen (8. August 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ein Spiel unter Steam (Proton) , Lutris oder Wine direkt wird aktuell nie so gut performen wie nativ unter Windows.


Red Dead läuft oft sogar besser als unter Windows...
Allein schon weil windows so viel Overhead mitbringt.

Würde ich also nicht so pauschal stehen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Ich finde interessant das moderne Spiele schon unter Linux laufen. Und angeblich teilweise sogar besser.
Nur wäre mir das alles zu viel Rumfummelei.  Da bleibe ich lieber bei Windows.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur wäre mir das alles zu viel Rumfummelei.


Du installierst dir eine Software (z.B. Steam), um aus dieser heraus ein Spiel zu installieren, dass in aller Regel ootb läuft. Wo ist da die Rumfummelei? Wo ist da  der Unterschied zu Windows?


Körschgen schrieb:


> Red Dead läuft oft sogar besser als unter Windows...


Read Dead 2?


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du installierst dir eine Software (z.B. Steam), um aus dieser heraus ein Spiel zu installieren, dass in aller Regel ootb läuft. Wo ist da die Rumfummelei? Wo ist da  der Unterschied zu Windows?


Ich hatte hier überflogen und das mit compilieren usw gelesen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2021)

Das ist nur ein Bonbon, den man bei Windows nicht bekommt. Ob du ihn lutschen magst, das steht dir ja vollkommen frei. Um spielen zu können, brauchst du das aber nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (8. August 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Read Dead 2?


jupp.



			https://www.protondb.com/app/1174180
		


Mit den meisten AMD Karten hatte man bessere Leistung als unter Windows.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2021)

Ja, vermutlich wegen besserem Vulkan Support. Aber wie steht es mit NVIDIA Karten? Die Mehrheit gehört ja zum Team Grün.


----------



## Körschgen (8. August 2021)

Bei Nvidia hatte damals noch die Windows Version leicht bessere FPS, allerdings haut Nvidia richtig ordentlich raus.

Die Linux Treiber sind richtig gut und haben alles was man will, von RT bis DLSS...


Artikel von letztem Jahr:








						Red Dead Redemption 2: Kurioser FPS-Boost, aber nur mit Linux und AMD
					

Besitzer von AMD-Karten könnten von einem Wechsel zu Linux profitieren, denn da liefert Red Dead Redemption 2 tatsächlich mehr FPS als unter Windows 10.




					www.google.com


----------



## Nebulus07 (12. Oktober 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia hatte damals noch die Windows Version leicht bessere FPS, allerdings haut Nvidia richtig ordentlich raus.
> 
> Die Linux Treiber sind richtig gut und haben alles was man will, von RT bis DLSS...
> 
> ...


So gut die Treiber von Nv auch sind unter Linux. Nv ist doch die größte Bremse wenn es um neue Techniken unter Linux geht.
Erst seit ein paar Wochen ist es möglich mit dem NV Treiber einen Wayland Desktop zu nutzen. Endlich kann die Abwicklung von Xorg weiter gehen. Linux muß sich endlich von X11 befreien.


----------



## logfile (13. Oktober 2021)

Da ich mich auch schon länger mit Linux befasse und schon seit Jahren DualBoot (Linux/Windows) betreibe an dieser Stelle die Frage:
Wie ja bereits von einigen hier erwähnt, hat man es als Nvdia-Grafikkartenbesitzer in der Linuxwelt oftmals nicht ganz so leicht was Treiber angeht. Um wirklich die neusten Nvidia Treiber zu erhalten bedarf es, wie so oft, doch etwas Handarbeit (nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde Linux gut und wichtig). Was mich aber bis jetzt massiv stört ist, dass ich unter Linux mit meiner RTX 3080 TI und vorher mit einer GTX 1080  keine hardwarebeschleunigung für Video im Browser habe.
Installier ich mir beispielweise den Brave Browser, so ist das bei 4k Material bei YT echt massiv mit der CPU.. Gibt es da Besserung mit dem Wayland Desktop?
Sorry für OT, aber das passte jetzt gut.
LG


----------



## Noofuu (13. August 2022)

Unter Manjaro hat man die Probleme nicht wirklich mit Nvidia, nutze selbst eine 2070s.

Aber meine nächste Karte wird denke eine AMD da ich viel mehr auf Linux machen möchte und hinterher ganz umsteigen will. Windows 11 ist mir doch zu hart mit dem Kontozwang und der ganzen Telemetrie.


Viele Spiele laufen echt gut aber einige überhaupt nicht bin echt froh über Steam mit Proton bin da auch Aktiv, man bräuchte jetzt nur noch ein Forum wo man sich austauschen kann das Fehlt irgendwie auf der Proton Seite.
Days Gone läuft z.B bei mir aber ich habe immer krasse Lade ruckler als hätte ich eine alte Lahme HDD verbaut


----------



## JanJake (2. November 2022)

Auch mal mein Senf dazu! 

Zocke das eine oder andere Game auf Ubuntu Unity und muss sagen, DX9 Titel laufen zum Teil besser unter Linux als unter Windows. Gut, hier reden wir von läuft extrem gut zu noch ein paar FPS mehr. 

Habe zum Spaß mal CSS Benchmark laufen lassen unter Windows mit 720FPS etwa und einmal unter Ubuntu Unity, wo es etwas über 800FPS sind. 

Am Ende muss ich sagen, es tat sich schon viel in dem Bereich und finde es auch gut. Linux ist zwar noch immer keine wirkliche Alternative zu Windows, aber ein wunterbares zweites Boot System.


----------



## Kariheddo (3. November 2022)

Kann ich so auch bestätigen, alte Spielen laufen teilweise besser als ich es unter Windows in Erinnerung habe. Der Dx9-11 zu Vulkan Wrapper ist schon glorreich. Er lässt sich übrigens auch unter Windows nutzen: https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk
Einfach die entsprechende .dll und die dxgi.dll in den Ordner mit der Spiele- .exe packen. Aber Vorsicht bei Spielen mit Anti-Cheat, weiß nicht ob das Probleme bereiten könnte. Aber Singleplayer läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Helmi2019 (28. Dezember 2022)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Game unter Windows installiert und dann nach Linux kopiert. Dann läuft es 1A.
> Ich kaufe mir gerade eine große SSD, die wird dann exfat formatiert, dann kann ich die Spiele unter Linux und Windows nutzen und habe die nur einmal installiert.



Hallo.

Das kann ich nicht empfehlen. Windows und Linux kommen sich mit den Benutzerrechten (auch mit dem identischen Benutzernamen) in die Quere.

Mach dich auf Meldungen unter Steam gefasst wie: "Error Festplatte nicht beschreibbar."
(bei mir regelmäßig unter Linux nach dem Windows benutzt worden war) 

Außerdem ist das Spiel das ich unter Windows mit Steam installiere und Spielen kann nicht unter dem Nativen Steam zum Spielen verfügbar. Das installieren und überprüfen der Dateien führt dann oft dazu dass das Spiel unter Windows nicht mehr startet.

Dies ging so weit dass ich die Spiele wieder trennte.

Und ich Installiere alles was unter Linux geht nur bei Linux und alles was nicht geht das unter Windows.
(war meine Lösung)

Vielleicht ist es bei jemandem anders oder ich mache was falsch.

Grüße
Phillip


----------



## Kariheddo (29. Dezember 2022)

Ohne es jetzt ausprobiert zu haben, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Windows sich seit Version 10 nicht mehr ganz herunter fährt und dabei die Festplatte sperrt, sodass man von Linux nicht vernünftig darauf zugreifen kann. Die Lösung war einfach, Windows komplett runter zu fahren. Glaub dazu muss man nur SHIFT gedrückt halten, während man auf Ausschalten klickt.


----------



## Xanrel (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo Leute 
Darf ich hier ganz vorsichtig nach etwas Hilfe von den Profis fragen?
Hänge wirklich an einer Kleinigkeit damit meine kleine Schwester endlich mit ihrem Linux Desktop zocken kann..

Bin mir aber sehr unsicher woran genau es hängt.. muss ich alle Spiele über Steam starten? Muss ich für Lutris noch Proton kompilieren?
An meinem Laptop funktionieren die (selben DRM-freien) Spiele aber problemlos.. Okay, ist auch ein sehr viel moderneres System.. ^^

Um etwas genauer auf mein Problem einzugehen habe ich ein eigenes Thema gestartet:





						How-To - Wie Spiele auf R9 280X auf Linux spielen?
					

Hallo liebe Community,  ich bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe bezüglich Gaming & Linux - worum ich euch gerne bitten würde. :) ^^  Ich nutze nun bereits seit Jahren Linux POP_OS als meinen daily driver auf einem Laptop mit i5 + 3060 und damit bin ich extrem zufrieden. Ich liebe einfach Linux - vor allem...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				





Über jegliche Hilfe wären wir unfassbar dankbar! Bin schon seit Monaten am rumprobieren und auch wirklich ganz ganz kurz vor dem Ziel!

Großer großer Dank im voraus und Grüße an alle 
Jan


----------

